# Barna railway staton, co.limerick,ireland



## Faing (May 3, 2010)

Right so after last weks faled attempt to walk throgh barnagh tunnel to get to the old barnagh station to take somepics for my pal who was born on the station and whos father was stationmaster
for many years there we set off armed with wellies this time and boy did we need them.the station is about 200yards from the westend of the tunnel and the lack of drainage has left the cut like a canal
the water is knee deep for the last 100 yards and you dont know you are near the station till the lastminut becase it is so ovvergrwon.this place is realy returning to nateure fast and is really derelcit
but for the fact i'd promised the pics for someone i dont know if i would consider the wet feet and scratched to feck by branbles hands and legs worth the end product as it is in such a sorry state.
Last 3 picsare of a station of the same design about 5 miles away that has been 'saved' by someone buying it and restoring it as a residence. tis a great pity thet Barna never went the same way.
Enjoy the picture show.





























































































the next 3 pics are of an identicale station on the seme line about 5mile west of barnagh


----------



## Labb (May 4, 2010)

What a beautilful place. Great pictures. Sorry that the location is too far away from where I am living.


----------



## Deegee99 (May 4, 2010)

Super place mate, as per your usual reports, great shots too. One place to add to my list when I come over again. Looks like I'll need more than a week next time lolol


----------



## godzilla73 (May 4, 2010)

Rack and ruin! What a shame - but terrific pics all the same Faing. Good stuff!


----------



## chaoticreason (May 8, 2010)

More wonderful shots from the Emerald Isle,many thanks.
It looks completely untouched by the hand of vandals,with only nature slowly taking hold.Almost everywhere I go a few cars full of mindless idiots have already been to wreck the place.Curse the abominable F.....
Superb stuff!


----------



## Foxylady (May 8, 2010)

That's totally delightful. Love the round arch, and it's nice to see what it could look like by seeing the restored station house. Just my kind of dereliction with lovely, natural decay.
Great pics, Faing. Cheers.


----------

